# Delicious, easy, simple Asian recipes



## shalinee

Hi I have a lovely Chinese recipe to share here. I love Chinese food and Chinese cooking. I cooked Cashew Nut Chicken yesterday for dinner. Goes very well with plain rice and stir-fry broccoli.

*Ingredients A*
3 chicken thighs (debone and cut into strips)
1 T light soya sauce
1 T cornflour
Mix and marinade for 30 minutes.
*Ingredients B (sauce)*
3 T light soya sauce
3 T water
1 T sugar
1 t vinegar
1 t corn flour
3 T chili sauce (optional)
Mix all together in a small bowl.
*Ingredients C (garnishing)*
1/2 C cashew nuts (roasted)
coriander


Heat up 3 T of oil, add the chicken. Cook it well. Add the sauce and stir till thickened. Dish it up. Top with cashew nuts and coriander for garnishing. Serve hot with plain rice. A pot of Chinese tea to go with it will be fantastic.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Thanks - sounds delicious.

Plus, since chicken thighs here are available already skinless & boneless, & I always have a package or two in the freezer, this will be a real cinch to put together.


----------



## shalinee

Made up a very nice Baked Chicken Curry yesterday. Everyone in my family loves it and said it's awesome. Great to go with just plain rice or you can use it to make burger or baguette. Hope you will try it.




Enjoy cooking.
Shalinee

More at : http://www.keeplearningkeepsmiling.com


----------



## shalinee

Sushi is a great food for any occasion. It's easy and fun to make. Cheap too. Sushi tastes great and its look is very appealing. I have a simple one here and you can even make it without a sushi mat. Check it out at Keep Learning Keep Smiling » How To Make Sushi Without A Sushi Mat


----------



## sarah

shalinee just took a look at the website you sent the link to.Great site with great recipes and yummy looking food.thanks!


----------



## shalinee

Another easy Asian recipe...*fritters*...great for anytime, any occasion. Very easy and simple to make. My family favourite. Check it out at Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Delicious Fritters For Anytime


----------



## shalinee

Delicious, impressive fried rice parcel. It's easy to cook but with some fine details put into it, you can make it look great & taste great. Check it out at Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Delicious Fried Rice Parcel for more pictures.

Cheers,
Shalinee


----------



## onelove

wow that sounds so amazing! I think i'll try it this weekend!


----------



## shalinee

Sarah, thanks for your compliments. Welcome you to try them. They are easy recipes.


----------



## shalinee

onelove, I'm glad to know you like it & would like to try it this weekend. You can have an easy weekend cooking this meal. Let me know how it goes on. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## onelove

I definitely will! If i tried mixing the cashews in the sauce would that make then not have a crunch or would that be fine?


----------



## shalinee

I have not tried that cos my children don't like nuts in the food. I think it would be nice. I would love the crunch. Try it and let me know. It's always fun to re-create and make a new dish.


----------



## shalinee

I always thought that making an Indian meal is difficult. Decided to try the other day for dinner and it came out great. I cooked Tandoori Chicken and Nan. That was such an awesome dinner. Check out pictures and recipe at Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Tandoori Chicken And Nan

Sorry there's no pictures here. Couldn't download it. Hope can sort that out soon.

Cheers,
Shalinee


----------



## busyfingers

Hi, Quick question. Is corn flour the same as corn starch?


----------



## shalinee

to me, it's the same thing.


----------



## Dina

I am IN LOVE with Chinese food!  It may be right next to Mexican and Italian.  Thanks for posting these awsome recipes that I will definitely try this week.


----------



## shalinee

Made soft cheese scones yesterday morning for breakfast. This is not an Asian food but they were really so good I'll post it anyway here. It's very cheesy and my family loves it very much. Anything homemade is fresh & taste superior to store bought. It very easy and fast to make. Check for recipe at Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Soft Cheese Scones

Cheers, 
shalinee


----------



## shalinee

Dina, lovely to know you love Chinese food. I'll keep learning and keep posting. I'm not too sure if you like Indian food. I have just started to come to appreciate it more after I tried out the tandoori chicken with nan. It's really fabulous. Check it out at Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Tandoori Chicken And Nan

Cheers,
shalinee


----------



## mexican mama

*Banana fritters for dessert*

HI..Im half Filipino and when it comes to Asian Cooking, Filipino cuisine is one of the best. Id like to share this recipe with y'all.

*Yellow Ribbon Turon
*(makes 20 pieces)

- 10 saba bananas, sliced lengthwise
- 20 lumpia wrappers (spring roll wrappers)
- brown sugar (start with ½ cup then keep adding when you run out)
- 10 pieces Choc-nut chopped (this will also depend on how much you want to put into your turon)
- 10 pieces total Curly Tops & Flat Tops, chopped (again, this will also depend on how much you want to put into your turon)
- a little water
- oil for frying
80breakfasts.blogspot.com

Here’s what you do:

- Spread the brown sugar in a bowl wide enough to lay the banana slices in.
- Coat a slice of banana in the brown sugar.
- Place the coated banana on one end of the lumpia wrapper 
- Place alternating chunks of Choc-nut  on the banana slice (Feel free to do this to your taste, if you want more of the peanut or more of the chocolate flavor.
- Fold wrapper and banana over once, then fold the side ends in, then continue folding until you reach the end of the wrapper. Seal the end with water.
- Repeat procedure with the rest of the banana slices.
- Fry in hot oil until golden brown.

choc-nut is a Philippine made product,,You can substitute it with chopped peanuts or any chocolate  u want....You can also top the turones with vanilla ice cream..Hope y'all try this one out. xoxo


----------



## shalinee

thanks for the recipe. Sounds delicious. But what are saba bananas and how big are they? What is 'turon'? 

cheers,
shalinee

______________________________________
Keep Learning Keep Smiling


----------



## mexican mama

*saba banana*

Hi..hope this helps
a _*turron *_according to wikipedia 
' Though many varieties exist, a typical turrón is plantain and jackfruit wrapped in a springroll wrapper, dipped in brown sugar, then fried. This somewhat resembles banana spring rolls. These are also known as banana fritters.'

The jackfruit is seasonal but the bananas are always available...regarding the _*saba banana*_  its  has a large angular fruit with a white and sweet  starchy flesh that makes it  ideal for cooking.its shorter than the regurlar banana..its ommon in the Philippines; the fruit is a cooking banana.
But if u cant find a saba banana, plantains are ok to use.


----------



## shalinee

thanks for your explanation.


----------



## BreezyCooking

busyfingers said:


> Hi, Quick question. Is corn flour the same as corn starch?


 
No, they're not the same thing; but unfortunately & to make things more confusing, it depends on where you're located &/or where the cookbook/recipe you're reading was published.

Here in the U.S., *"corn flour"* is flour produced by grinding/processing the whole kernel of corn.  It's really just corn meal that's simply been processed further into a powder.  *"Corn starch"* is a powder produced by grinding JUST the endosperm of the kernel, which, in a brief nutshell, is a starch that surrounds the plant embryo in the kernel.

However, in the U.K. & other parts of Europe, the terms "corn flour" & "corn starch" are used interchangeably to mean the same thing - "Corn Starch".  So if you're reading a recipe from a British-published cookbook & it calls for "corn flour", chances are better than excellent that they really mean "corn starch".  Oh - & every Asian recipe I've ever read that calls for "corn flour", has meant "corn starch".

So now that I've got you straightend out on that circus. . . .


----------



## busyfingers

Thanks BreesyCooking for taking the time to explain about corn flour and corn starch.
You answered my question perfectly and likely helped out some other folks also.


----------



## sarah

shalinee said:


> Made soft cheese scones yesterday morning for breakfast. This is not an Asian food but they were really so good I'll post it anyway here. It's very cheesy and my family loves it very much. Anything homemade is fresh & taste superior to store bought. It very easy and fast to make. Check for recipe at Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Soft Cheese Scones
> 
> Cheers,
> shalinee



 shalinee these scones look absolutely divine!!!thanks for the recipe and photo.i'm def gonna try it one of these days.


----------



## shalinee

I made a very awesome, healthy bread yesterday. It was so fresh and so full of flavour. I made avocado cheese sandwich with it. It tasted really, really good. Making bread is very easy. It's unbeatable. I will not buy again. Check it out at Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Best Healthy Avocado Sandwich

Cheers,
Shalinee


----------



## onelove

I tried the recipe this weekend and omg it was out of this world! The crunch of the nuts were so good and everyone had a fit over it! Thanks!


----------



## shalinee

One love, I'm so glad you tried and everyone liked it. 

cheers, 
shalinee


----------



## shalinee

A lovely, simple, appetizer of tomato, soya beans, watercress, apricot cheese and a lovely dressing. Check out recipe at http://tinyurl.com/nsl93n

Cheers, 
shalinee


----------



## shalinee

A very delicious butternut squash curry that goes great with rice or bread especially homemade bread like the one I made for my avocado sandwich above. Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Best Butternut Squash Curry


----------



## shalinee

Chinese dumplings is a very popular dish in Chinese restaurants or takeaway which you can easily make it yourself at home. It is simple and cheap to make. You can pan fry it or just boil it. They are fun to make and great to eat. Check out recipe and how to do it at Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Simple, Easy Chinese Dumplings To Make At Home (Part 1)

cheers, 
shalinee


----------



## shalinee

Using the same mince as in making the Chinese dumplings, a very nice appetizer can be made.....crunchy dumplings. It is really very good. Looks very impressive too. For recipe and how to do it: Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Easy To Cook - Crunchy Dumplings for Snack or Appetizer


----------



## shalinee

A delicious Chinese cabbage rolls. Impressive in look and fabulous in taste. Recipe and ways of doing it can be found at Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Delicious Chinese Cabbage Rolls

Cheers,
shalinee


----------



## shalinee

I just made this lovely salad the other evening for my family after being inspired by a friend to eat salad. I love it. It's Poussin (spring chicken) with yoghurt, green beans and coriander. It's simple, easy & can be a healthy, light meal all on its own. I ate a big plate. More pictures and steps to combine it at
Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Poussin Salad With Yoghurt, Green Beans And Coriander

Cheers,
shalinee


----------



## CharlieD

busyfingers said:


> Hi, Quick question. Is corn flour the same as corn starch?


 

Not if yuo live in the states. But there could be diferent name for things.


----------



## foodie4life

These look like the perfect dishes for me to try out. Thanks for the website and these great recipes.


----------



## shalinee

they are very simple, easy and fast recipes to try out, very good for busy people like myself, and good enough for entertaining friends. They are my family favourites. Let me know if you need any help. Cooking is fun.

Cheers,
shalinee


----------



## shalinee

something sweet and an Asian favourite. It's Crunchy Sesame Candy Bars. It's very addictive. My family likes it very much. Great for any occasion. It is very simple and easy to make. Only need sesame seeds, sugar and butter. More pictures at Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Crunchy Sesame Candy Bars

Cheers,
shalinee


----------



## msmofet

mexican mama said:


> HI..Im half Filipino and when it comes to Asian Cooking, Filipino cuisine is one of the best. Id like to share this recipe with y'all.
> 
> *Yellow Ribbon Turon*
> (makes 20 pieces)
> 
> - 10 saba bananas, sliced lengthwise
> - 20 lumpia wrappers (spring roll wrappers)
> - brown sugar (start with ½ cup then keep adding when you run out)
> - 10 pieces Choc-nut chopped (this will also depend on how much you want to put into your turon)
> - 10 pieces total Curly Tops & Flat Tops, chopped (again, this will also depend on how much you want to put into your turon)
> - a little water
> - oil for frying
> 80breakfasts.blogspot.com
> 
> Here’s what you do:
> 
> - Spread the brown sugar in a bowl wide enough to lay the banana slices in.
> - Coat a slice of banana in the brown sugar.
> - Place the coated banana on one end of the lumpia wrapper
> - Place alternating chunks of Choc-nut on the banana slice (Feel free to do this to your taste, if you want more of the peanut or more of the chocolate flavor.
> - Fold wrapper and banana over once, then fold the side ends in, then continue folding until you reach the end of the wrapper. Seal the end with water.
> - Repeat procedure with the rest of the banana slices.
> - Fry in hot oil until golden brown.
> 
> choc-nut is a Philippine made product,,You can substitute it with chopped peanuts or any chocolate u want....You can also top the turones with vanilla ice cream..Hope y'all try this one out. xoxo


 what are Curly Tops & Flat Tops? sounds like parsley to me but i am sure thats not right


----------



## msmofet

mexican mama said:


> HI..Im half Filipino and when it comes to Asian Cooking, Filipino cuisine is one of the best. Id like to share this recipe with y'all.
> 
> *Yellow Ribbon Turon*
> (makes 20 pieces)
> 
> - 10 saba bananas, sliced lengthwise
> - 20 lumpia wrappers (spring roll wrappers)
> - brown sugar (start with ½ cup then keep adding when you run out)
> - 10 pieces Choc-nut chopped (this will also depend on how much you want to put into your turon)
> - 10 pieces total Curly Tops & Flat Tops, chopped (again, this will also depend on how much you want to put into your turon)
> - a little water
> - oil for frying
> 80breakfasts.blogspot.com
> 
> Here’s what you do:
> 
> - Spread the brown sugar in a bowl wide enough to lay the banana slices in.
> - Coat a slice of banana in the brown sugar.
> - Place the coated banana on one end of the lumpia wrapper
> - Place alternating chunks of Choc-nut on the banana slice (Feel free to do this to your taste, if you want more of the peanut or more of the chocolate flavor.
> - Fold wrapper and banana over once, then fold the side ends in, then continue folding until you reach the end of the wrapper. Seal the end with water.
> - Repeat procedure with the rest of the banana slices.
> - Fry in hot oil until golden brown.
> 
> choc-nut is a Philippine made product,,You can substitute it with chopped peanuts or any chocolate u want....You can also top the turones with vanilla ice cream..Hope y'all try this one out. xoxo


 also whats a Choc-nut?


----------



## shalinee

My favourite meat ball rice porridge (congee) is very easy to prepare. Even children like very much. Asians feed their children with a lot of rice porridge cooked in various ways. 

*Ingredients*
 cooked rice
 sweet corn water (water from cooking sweet corn)
 light soya sauce to taste
 pepper powder (optional)
 minced meat
 leafy vegetables
 fried shallots oil
 coriander leaves to garnish

More pictures and steps to cook it at Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Meat Balls Rice Porridge


----------



## shalinee

kimchi is seriously appetizing. It's my family favourite. I learned to make it from my Korean friends. It's actually easy to make. It goes well with many food. If you follow the pictures and steps you can make it. More at http://tinyurl.com/n2mn2vhttp://www.keeplearningkeepsmiling.com/2009/09/05/making-kimchi-is-easy/

Cheers, 
shalinee


----------



## powerplantop

Nice looking kimchi and the recipie looks good also.


----------



## shalinee

powerplantop, thanks lots for your compliments. We have been enjoying it since I made. Hope to make kimchi pancake soon.


----------



## shalinee

The best salmon that I have ever cooked.....Teriyaki Salmon. My family loved it so much that they asked for it again early the next morning. Best with plain rice. It is easy to prepare from scratch. Recipe and more pictures at http://tinyurl.com/l3dmjphttp://www.keeplearningkeepsmiling.com/2009/09/07/teriyaki-salmon/

Cheers,
shalinee


----------



## mexican mama

*Philippine Adobo*

Though heavily infliuenced by Latin cooking the Filipino-style adobo is one of the best food ive tasted.
'ypically, pork or chicken, or a combination of both, is slowly cooked in soy sauce, vinegar, crushed garlic, bay leaf, and black peppercorns, and often browned in the oven or pan-fried afterward to get the desirable crisped edges.'(wikipedia)
Ive had adobo pork rice and it was oh so good..reminds me of home.Chicken adobo is also good. It goes well with fried rice.


----------



## shalinee

heard a lot about the famous Philippine adobo chicken. Hope to try one of these days to cook it.


----------



## mexican mama

*great food*



shalinee said:


> heard a lot about the famous Philippine adobo chicken. Hope to try one of these days to cook it.


I hope you try it soon,,its really delicious.




chicken adobo Filipino style


----------



## shalinee

that looks so delicious. Taking note of it. Thanks so much.


----------



## shalinee

Looking for a healthy, vegetarian pancake? My family favourite is Korean kimchi pancake. It is simple to make and tastes very good. Check out the picture and recipes on how to make it. It's great for any time and any occasion. Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Healthy Korean Kimchi Pancake

Cheers, 
shalinee


----------



## shalinee

My family loves sweet and sour fish. There has to be a nice balance between sourness, sweetness and saltiness. I have one here which is my family's favourite. It's actually very easy and simple. More pictures and recipe on how to cook it at Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Sweet And Sour Fish

Cheers, 
shalinee


----------



## shalinee

For all lovers of wine and ginger, this is a very good dish....Ginger wine chicken soup. The Chinese believe it to be very nutritious and health-building. I made it & my family loves it very much. It's very strong but tastes very good. More pictures and recipe at Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Nutritious Ginger Wine Chicken Soup

Cheers,
shalinee


----------



## shalinee

My latest craze is kimchi. It's so appetizing. It goes so well with almost all Asian dishes. I made fried chicken with kimchi & my family loved it so much with just plain rice. It came as an inspiration after eating at a Korean Restaurant. More pictures and recipe at Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Fried Korean Kimchi Chicken

Enjoy cooking,
shalinee


----------



## shalinee

This is another lovely Asian dish, *Fried Brandy Beef With Celery*, which I cooked for dinner yesterday. I'm not very good in cooking beef but this dish came out surprisingly delicious. Best to eat with just hot plain white rice. More pictures and recipe at Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Fried Brandy Beef With Celery

Cheers,
shalinee


----------



## nana

I love Asian food and all these dishes look so delicious!


----------



## msmofet

Msmofet's Beef and Broccoli Stir Fry


----------



## mexican mama

*Menudo*

In the Philippines we love our Menudo...kinda similar to the Mexican menudo but less spicier and easier to make with a few local ingredients such as peas and raisins...white rice usually goes great with this dish.


----------



## powerplantop

mexican mama said:


> In the Philippines we love our Menudo...kinda similar to the Mexican menudo but less spicier and easier to make with a few local ingredients such as peas and raisins...white rice usually goes great with this dish.


 
I have to say that I have had both kinds and they both can be great.


----------



## shalinee

one of my favourite vegetable is eggplant that my mom always cooked when we were young. She never had any recipe so I have to figure it out and guess it. Came out very nice too, though I may have missed out something along the way. Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Healthy Vegetarian Fried Eggplant

cheers, 
shalinee


----------



## shalinee

Fried rice is my family favourite. It really easy to cook. The fastest is to use Spam. More picture and recipe how I did it.Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Delicious Spam Fried Rice

Cheers,
shalinee


----------



## mexican mama

*looks great*



shalinee said:


> Fried rice is my family favourite. It really easy to cook. The fastest is to use Spam. More picture and recipe how I did it.Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Delicious Spam Fried Rice
> 
> Cheers,
> shalinee





your fried rice looks great..loving the eggs, peas and red red chilies..


----------



## BreezyCooking

Looks delicious!  After seeing that, I may have to whip up some here real soon!  Fried Rice is a big favorite around here.  Popular ingredients I use include diced turkey ham, small or diced cooked shriimp, diced or shredded cooked chicken, diced omelet or firm scrambled eggs, frozen peas & carrots, chopped bok choy, & bean sprouts.


----------



## shalinee

sounds very delicious. Fried rice is actually so fun to make cos you can go wild with creativity in the ingredients while yet simple and fast.


----------



## shalinee

I have here a very popular Malaysian snack....curry puffs (or pasties). We grew up eating lots of these. Now that I'm far from home, I have to make them. I make them often but this fried spiral type was my first attempt. It came out successful and tasted great. There are 2 parts to it. Part 1 on making the filling and Part 2 on making the pastry skin and wrapping. More pictures and recipes to show you how to do it [URL]http://tinyurl.com/lajrzw & Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Spiral Chicken Curry Puffs (Part 2 - Pastry)
[/URL]
Cheers,
shalinee








http://tinyurl.com/klrqje


----------



## mexican mama

*empanadas*



shalinee said:


> I have here a very popular Malaysian snack....curry puffs (or pasties). We grew up eating lots of these. Now that I'm far from home, I have to make them. I make them often but this fried spiral type was my first attempt. It came out successful and tasted great. There are 2 parts to it. Part 1 on making the filling and Part 2 on making the pastry skin and wrapping. More pictures and recipes to show you how to do ithttp://tinyurl.com/klrqjehttp://tinyurl.com/lajrzw & Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Spiral Chicken Curry Puffs (Part 2 - Pastry)
> 
> Cheers,
> shalinee




kinda like empanadas in the Philippines...i miss those great picture by 
the way








Philippine Empanadas


----------



## shalinee

mexican mama, what is it called in the Philippines?


----------



## shalinee

Ever thought of cooking an Asian meal for friends? I have just invited 4 friends over for a meal recently. So, I prepared a lovely meal for 6 from the recipes that I have been posting. Cooking an Asian meal is not difficult. Just need some organisation and planning. More picture at Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Asian Dinner Menu For 6

Cheers,
shalinee


----------



## shalinee

my simple way of making a healthy salmon salad. Tastes very nice but simple to prepare. http://www.keeplearningkeepsmiling.com/2009/09/25/healthy-salmon-salad/Just salmon, tomatoes, herbs and your favourite dressing

cheers,
shalinee


----------



## mexican mama

*empanadas*



shalinee said:


> mexican mama, what is it called in the Philippines?




Its called Empanadas in the Philippines whether it's chicken empanadas, beef or vegetarian. it's really very good


----------



## shalinee

Mexican Mama, thanks for the term in Philippines.


----------



## shalinee

Chinese take a lot of tonic soup using herbs for health purposes. Most of them are very delicious. My family love chicken tonic soup. The easiest is to use the ready spices/herbs in packages. A delicious one is using Bak Kut Teh spices which you can easily get from Oriental shop. Just add a small chicken for 1 packet of the spices in a pot. Add enough water to cover. Add in a whole garlic and cook on medium to low fire for about one and half hours. Season to taste with oyster sauce and soya sauce. Enjoy this delicious soup.

Cheers,
shalinee.


----------



## shalinee

I grew up eating a lot of root vegetables. My mom cooked them in many ways. One of them is to make vegetable fritters. I have tried my own version and found it goes great with salad, yoghurt and some coulis. I only used carrots, parsnip and sweet potatoes. Peel and grate them into a big bowl. Add some flour & water to make them stick together. Then pan fry them. Serve it hot with salad, youghurt and your favourite coulis. Tastes real good.





 Cheers,
shalinee
___________________________________________

Keep Learning Keep Smiling


----------



## shalinee

Peanut butter mochi balls coated with sweet soya bean powder. A very popular Asian dessert. It's super easy to make. Just add 1C mochi flour (glutinous rice flour), 1/2C (a little less) water and 1t oil together. Knead until smooth. Make into small balls, flatten and fill with some peanut butter. Roll into a ball again. Add into boiling water. Once they float, remove and coat them with sweet soya bean powder or peanut powder.






Cheers,
shalinee

______________________________________

http://www.keeplearningkeepsmiling.com


----------



## babetoo

man  the screen really jumped around on this one. up down . way up . wonder why.


----------



## shalinee

Asians love noodles. There are many types and all of them can be cooked in many ways. I love most of them. There's one very popular Chinese noodles called hand-pulled noodles. Tastes awesome. It was challenging to make it but it was fun and worth all the effort as the noodles were really awesome. The texture is so good. I made some yesterday and was utterly thrilled that it came out successful, after several failed attempts before.





Cheers,
shalinee
_______________________________________

http://www.keeplearningkeepsmiling.com


----------



## mexican mama

@ shalinee
I love asian flat noddles, canton noodles and misua....very popular in Asian cooking...my favorites are Pinoy Pancit Canton and Bihon


----------



## shalinee

mexican mama, that's such a lovely noodle dish. Is Pinoy Pancit Canton and Bihon a Vietnamese dish?


----------



## shalinee

my favourite vegetarian dish....Okra Fried With Egg. It's very simple, easy and quick to cook. Goes great with plain rice. Okra is good for bowel movement.





Cheers,
shalinee

_____________________________________

http://www.keeplearningkeepsmiling.com


----------



## mexican mama

*hi*



shalinee said:


> mexican mama, that's such a lovely noodle dish. Is Pinoy Pancit Canton and Bihon a Vietnamese dish?




Its a Filipino dish that is greatly influenced by the Chinese, thus the name Pancit Canton which is noodles cooked Cantonese style. A bihon is *Rice vermicelli* its a rice noodle also popular in Asian cooking including Vietnamese. In the Philippine bihon is cooked stir-fry and stuffing for rice rolls..hope this helps





Pinoy-style Bihon dish


----------



## shalinee

mexican mama, that's a lovely bihon dish.


----------



## shalinee

tofu is a very healthy food. It's high in protein and very good for vegetarians. I love it fried with char siu chicken which is a very popular Chinese way to cook chicken.





Cheers,
shalinee

____________________________________

http://www.keeplearningkeepsmiling.com


----------



## mexican mama

*thanks*

thanks shalinee...its easy too...just soak the bihon in water before you cook it then stir fry with bell peppers, garlic, onions, shrimp, shredded beef or chicken, salt and pepper for taste and soy sauce..thats it...easy breeze


----------



## shalinee

mexican mama, thanks. In Malaysia, it's called Mi Hoon. It's called Mi Fen in Mandarin.


----------



## shalinee

Hot and Sour Tofu Soup is a very popular Chinese soup. It's my family favourite. With wine added, it's really so good. A good winter warmer.





Cheers,
shalinee

______________________________________

http://www.keeplearningkeepsmiling.com


----------



## mexican mama

shalinee said:


> mexican mama, thanks. In Malaysia, it's called Mi Hoon. It's called Mi Fen in Mandarin.



Thanks for the info shalinee...it goes to show the similarities of cooking style especially among Asian countries


----------



## BreezyCooking

shalinee said:


> Hot and Sour Tofu Soup is a very popular Chinese soup. It's my family favourite. With wine added, it's really so good. A good winter warmer.
> 
> http://www.keeplearningkeepsmiling.com


 
Here's my personal version of Hot & Sour Soup:

BREEZY PEKING HOT & SOUR SOUP
(adapted from Madame Chu’s Chinese Cooking School)
 
One boneless skinless chicken breast 
½ cup (3-4 caps) dried Chinese black mushrooms (or dried shitake mushrooms)
12 dried tiger-lily buds (aka “Golden Needles”)
1 tablespoon dried cloud ear mushrooms (aka “wood ear” mushrooms)
1 cake fresh firm or extra-firm bean curd (tofu)
1 egg
5 cups chicken broth
1 small can shredded bamboo shoots, drained
½ teaspoon sugar
2 tablesoons soy sauce 
Approx. 3 tablespoons white vinegar (or to taste)
Approx. 1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper (or to taste)
2-1/2 tablespoons cornstarch, dissolved in 2 tablespoons of cold water
1 tablespoon sesame oil or hot (aka chili) sesame oil
Chopped fresh scallions for garnish - optional
 
Cut the chicken into shreds.
Soak mushrooms, cloud ears, & tiger-lily buds in 1-2 cups of hot water for 20-30 minutes,  changing hot water every 10 minutes or so.  Drain & rinse well.  Shred the mushrooms & cloud ears; tie each tiger lily bud into a knot (for easier eating).
Cut bean curd into cubes.
Beat the egg thoroughly.
 
Heat broth in a pot large enough to hold all ingredients until boiling.  Add chicken strips & mix a few times.  Bring back to a low boil & add bean curd, bamboo shoots, mushrooms, cloud ears, & lily buds.  Add sugar, soy sauce, vinegar, & black pepper.  Boil for 2 minutes & then add –first stirring to recombine – cornstarch/water mixture.  Stir & then pour in beaten egg.  Turn off heat & stir again, then sprinkle sesame oil on top & taste for seasoning, adding in additional vinegar &/or pepper to taste if necessary.  Serve.


----------

